# Traveling and Biorhythms



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

So I've been doing alot more business traveling with one of my side ventures (well actually, it's kinda become my real job, and my "job" job has just become supplimental income...but that's neither here nor there)...anyways...I've noticed that the little 2 and 3 day jaunts are a cool way to see all kinds of different places I may not have seen before, but, I've noticed that the constant flying/driving has really kind of thrown my body's chemistry out of whack, it usually takes me at least 2 or 3 days to recover.

I know we have a few business travelers here on the fora, so I was wondering if any vets had any tips for a rookie like me on how to make the process a little easier on the body...is there any technique that I can use which will help me decompress more quickly so I dont feel like a complete zombie when I get in from being on the road? Or is it just a matter of soldier-ing up until i eventually get used to it???


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> is there any technique that I can use which will help me decompress more quickly so I dont feel like a complete zombie when I get in from being on the road?


Yes, but unfortunately it's illegal. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> Yes, but unfortunately it's illegal. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


HA! That's an expensive remedy right there...Lol...


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey Gabba. To some extent, you'll simply get used to it. However, while flying (especially long, overseas flights), try to avoid alcohol, hydrate whenever possible, and sleep. Go see your doctor for a little sleepy-time pill if you have a hard time dozing off on a plane...or, go the over-the-counter route and get some Tylenol Simply Sleep.

If you're changing time zones a lot, I've always found it best to soilder through and force yourself to adapt (as best you can) to the time zone you're in. Once back home, do the same. 

If all else fails, throw the above advice out the window and order multiple Johnnie Walker Black on the rocks in flight. You'll doze off eventually and won't really care about anything except the massive headache you'll have when you land. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

TMMKC said:


> Go see your doctor for a little sleepy-time pill if you have a hard time dozing off on a plane...or, go the over-the-counter route and get some Tylenol Simply Sleep.


Tylenol Simply Sleep is 25mg of diphenhydramine (Benedryl). To save a little money, buy generic diphenhydramine, as it is provided in 25mg capsules.

For me, I need a good 8 hrs of sleep after taking diphenhydramine to avoid the hangover effect. So taking it before flying from Boston to Europe would not be good for me; I'd wake up much worse off. Indeed that's a problem with most over-the-counter or prescription sleep aids -- the flight to Europe is too short to wake up without a medication hangover. A flight to Tokyo, however, would be different.


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

> If you're changing time zones a lot, I've always found it best to soilder through and force yourself to adapt (as best you can) to the time zone you're in. Once back home, do the same.


I just tough it out. If I arrive in the morning and it should be night for me, I just get well caffinated and tough it out until 10PM and pass out. If I arrive at night and I can't enjoy the night life, i.e. all work no fun, I just lay down and try to get some rest so I'll be refreshed in the morning. It's not the greatest, but you gotta be able to keep up with the locals.


----------



## VictoryGin (Jun 6, 2009)

I use a couple common techniques. One is to stay awake when it is daytime (wherever you are) and at least lay in bed and try to sleep when it is nighttime. Another is be sure to have meals at local mealtimes. The BBC has an article about this https://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7414437.stm

Melatonin has been studied for years with mixed results.

Another way is to take the train. Time zones were created by the first railroad companies to simplify their schedules, as every town had their own local solar time prior to 1883. You rarely cross more than one time zone per day on Amtrak.

-Greg


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

I just got back last Friday from being on the road for 7 of the 8 previous weeks. I am exhausted, mentally and physically because the work is somewhat intense and the hours (including dinner and drinks) are long. Will need at least 2 weeks to decompress.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

What kind of traveling are you describing?

Driving across a few states? 

I assume you are talking about cross ocean ventures. Those screw up the circadian rhythms. Though I could never muster it, everyone told me to stay up as long as possible on arrival, then go to sleep when the normal, local bed time hour hits. However, I can barely keep my eyes open after I get to Asia from the USA and then wander the streets of Seoul or Tokyo or wherever at 3am.


----------

